# Don't try this at home! Unless



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am trying to perfect my release, so in doing so I'm trying several different ways of holding the ammo. I pointed at the target with my release hand and realized that my index and middle finger pointed directly at the target. No twisting or turning. With nothing to lose I load the pouch and grasp the the pouch in front of the ammo. It's like a mechanical release that's with you all the time. I'm not saying to try this, I'm just sharing my goofing off time. Thanks for putting up with me, life's too short to be serious. This Forum Rocks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's probably luck, but I actually more consistent.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Tag said:


> I am trying to perfect my release, so in doing so I'm trying several different ways of holding the ammo. I pointed at the target with my release hand and realized that my index and middle finger pointed directly at the target. No twisting or turning. With nothing to lose I load the pouch and grasp the the pouch in front of the ammo. It's like a mechanical release that's with you all the time. I'm not saying to try this, I'm just sharing my goofing off time. Thanks for putting up with me, life's too short to be serious. This Forum Rocks


If you are talking about holding the pouch between your index and middle finger it is an excellent way to shoot. It will give you a release without the speed bump.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, Tag. It is always good to hear what works for others.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that sounds cool i'll have to try that,thanks tag it can't hurt to try something new :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate your thoughts. For me it's just a more natural way to shoot. If you look at the mechanical release LGD showed its basically the same principle for me. It's less strain on my wrist because of arthritis. I still trust the pouch, but I lay my thumb and index finger aside my jaw.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Tag said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your thoughts. For me it's just a more natural way to shoot. If you look at the mechanical release LGD showed its basically the same principle for me. It's less strain on my wrist because of arthritis. I still trust the pouch, but I lay my thumb and index finger aside my jaw.


Dear mate, I´m always amenable to alternitive methods of holding the pouch. Would you mind to post an image of your technique?

All the best

Luke


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hope this helps.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the archers release


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I tried that some time ago, but gave up because I felt my fingers are weak to use the type of release. I'm much more confident with holding ammo between my thumb and index finger.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

New things are always good  I will try it

Thanks

Take care

Volp


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I'm only 28 but I have arthritis or the like in my thumbs that can cut shooting short. I'll try this release method next time out. Do you just open your fingers with them in the curled position or open and straighten them? I was just doing the motion and straight seems more natural for me. Thanks for the idea.

BTW. I use a lotion called two old goats for my hand pain. Everyone I've let use mine has came back asking what was that stuff. Its in a blue bottle and I find it at feed stores locally or you can get it on Amazon. I really really dislike any lotion but the relief is worth it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First of all I push down and out I and bring the ammo into shooting position, that way hopefully no mishaps. While aiming at the target I then start to relax my hand while I am Slidiing back on the pouch. I feel that since I'm basically sliding my hand across a smooth surface it helps releasing the ammo. The first time I tried it I hardly pulled the ammo back before letting it release. if nothing else comes out of this for me, it helps ease the pain. Thanks for your reply. Also thanks for the two old goat suggestion. I will definetly give it a try.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I resent the name of that stuff!!!! Some folks around here swear by a lotion made from that weed that is illegal in most places except in Washington and Colorado.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol Charles


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I tried this method today with the GS 12 I made for the Altoids contest. It works great for me. I found myself just opening my fingers on release rather than straightening them like I thought I would. I cut 3 cans in half shooting marbles and didn't have thumb pain. Thanks for the incredibly simple idea that works.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm glad it works for you also. Congrats on your shooting.


----------

